
Did Virtual Reality Just Have Its Google Glass “Shower” Moment? - cocoflunchy
http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/06/did-virtual-reality-just-have-its-google-glass-shower-moment/
======
rileymat1
In the real world, people did not realize that Google Glass had "a shower
moment"

